# Crocs Off Road Shoes?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Crocs Off Road Shoes. Anybody have um? Like um? Are they better than the normal Crocs? I have grown tired of ether soggy sneakers all day or the fashion statement of barn boots. Are Crocs the indestructible dog training shoe they appear to be? Thanks.
Ken Bora


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a pair. Love em! VERY comfortable and affordable. I really like them. Train with them, fish with them, good boat shoes! Awesome versatile shoe!


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Um, Ken? They have holes in them. Your feet will still be soggy!  :wink:


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Crocs Off Road Shoes. Anybody have um? Like um? Are they better than the normal Crocs? I have grown tired of ether soggy sneakers all day or the fashion statement of barn boots. Are Crocs the indestructible dog training shoe they appear to be? Thanks.
> Ken Bora


Hi Ken

I have a pair - they are very comfortable and excellent around the water with the dogs. My only issue is that I have size 13 feet, and with the bulky appearance of the Off Road Crocs, my feet look like a clown's!! :lol: 

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Joie just got me off road crocs and I really love them. 

The ONLY problem I've had with them is when you're walking through rough cut brush, stuff will poke into (and sometimes through OUCH) them.

But I love how light they are.

I do not have a regular pair of crocs, but have been meaning to get one.

The off-road crocs, are nice, light and comfortable.

We call them platypus feet (in ref to Jason's "clown feet") because they do look kind of silly in shape, but I've found that it gives a little extra air flow and my feet stay cool.

Mine are also relatively low around the ankle and as I walked through plowed strips and firebreaks in south georgia, my socks and feet got filthy. But I'm not normally walking in those conditions, so I'm not worried about it.

Wish they'd make a boot, but not sure how they'd do it...

-K


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

You might want to try the All Terrain ones instead of the Off Roads. 

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-129-4-all-...=41p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products

I train in the summer with the sandals/slides by Muck Boots. You can still shift the four wheeler, but you can kick then off in the field so you don't have white feet.

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/product_info.php?products_id=44

I just did buy the LLBean version of the Crocs in a slide - they are too cute because of all the colors - I love the hot pink - and I can still shift the Honda with those, too. 

My feet get grungy, but I just hose them off or dunk them in the pond.  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> You might want to try the All Terrain ones instead of the Off Roads.
> 
> http://shop.crocs.com/pc-129-4-all-...=41p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products
> 
> ...


Oops, THOSE are the ones I have -- the OFF ROAD.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> You might want to try the All Terrain ones instead of the Off Roads.
> 
> http://shop.crocs.com/pc-129-4-all-...=41p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products
> 
> ...


Oops, THOSE are the ones I have -- the OFF ROAD.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I am really confused (nothing new.

All Terrain?

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-129-4-all-...=41p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products

Or Off Road?

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-30-4-off-r...=41p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> I am really confused (nothing new.
> 
> All Terrain?
> 
> ...


I have the all-terrain. 

What are you confused about?

-K


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I am going to get the off road, army green with orange straps for hunt tests 8)


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Boggs*

Ken, 

If you don't wan't soggy, I'd stick with a Boggs or Muck boot. I love my muck boot calf heights for longer grass and just replaced my muck boot camp shoes with a pair of Boggs from GI Joes in Wa. Check out their selection. 


http://www.joessports.com/searchHandler/index.jsp?searchId=20515346331&keywords=bogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

*crocs*

get the all terrain they don't have holes


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

*building a house Nightmare or Dream?*

We are considering building a home on some land. Having never done this before I would love to know how horrible is this going to be. Does the contractor, sub contract for the well, septic, bring power in (there is a pole already outside the land) . Or do I have to arrange all this? I don't have plans drawn up for the house yet. Whats the first step . Appreciate any advice
Cindy


----------

